# Archery/Hunting Photo Contest - Win prizes!!



## Martin Archery (Sep 24, 2008)

Only the 3rd day of the contest and we already have 119 photos! Join the fun and submit yours today!


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

I have some older photos. Do they have to have a MArtin Bow in them since your company is sponsoring this ??


----------



## zestycj7 (Sep 24, 2010)

Photos sent, all pics with Martin bows.
Don.


----------



## Martin Archery (Sep 24, 2008)

ahunter55 said:


> I have some older photos. Do they have to have a MArtin Bow in them since your company is sponsoring this ??


*We want to invite everyone to join the fun in the photo contest. So a Martin bow is not required.*

You may have a chance to win a prize based on votes (likes), but we will not be selecting any photos featuring a bow other than a Martin to use in an advertisement if we like the photo enough (to win the Bengal Pro).


----------

